# Tomber la feuille



## munghina

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir si en français l'expression "tomber la feuille" existe. Je l'ai lu dans un livre. La situation est une partie de petanque et la personne qui a gagné s'addresse au vaincu, de façon hilare, en disant "En tout cas j'ai gagné, et vous, vous tombez la feuille". Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce qu'il veut dire exactement même si je peux deviner le sens.

Merci à tous,
Barbara


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

  je pense à un billet de banque : eh oui ! certains jouent du fric à la pétanque, avec quelquefois de très grosse mises (c'est pas des pièces de deux euros ou un apéro ...). J'ai vu, à l'époque, (disons il y a un quart de siècle) passer des billets de 200 et 500 francs entre les joueurs, alors aujourdh'ui ça fait des billets de 100 ou 200 euros !


----------



## itka

munghina said:


> Bonjour,
> ...même si je peux deviner le sens.



Ah, tu peux deviner le sens ?  Je cherche mais je ne vois pas d'expression italienne permettant de comprendre...
Je n'ai jamais entendu ça : "tomber la feuille"... En tous cas, ça ne m'évoque pas du tout un échange de billets (de banque)... Plutôt la feuille de vigne de la Fanny... mais généralement, ce n'est pas la place de la feuille en question...

Non, je ne trouve décidément aucun sens à cette expression...


----------



## munghina

Je crois que le sens est que la personne qui a perdu va être jalouse de la victoire de l'autre. En italien ça pourrait être "mangiare la polvere" (litt: manger de la poussière). Est-ce qu'il existe en français une expressione similaire?

Merci,
Barbara


----------



## Anasola

Mordre la poussière


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Munghina said:
			
		

> Je l'ai lu dans un livre.


 
Dans quel livre : un livre écrit en français ou une oeuvre traduite ?


----------



## munghina

Un livre écrit en français... mais à la fin des années Cinquante. Celui qui parle est un pêcheur d'un village de la Méditerranée et parfois il utilise aussi le patois... et en tout cas un langage très argotique. "Tomber la feuille" est probablemnt une expression typique du village (dont est originaire aussi l'auteur du livre) mais je n'arrive pas à en comprendre complètement le sens...


----------



## Francois114

Plutôt que des billets de banque, j'imagine - mais sans aucune certitude - qu'il pourrait s'agir de la "feuille de partie" (utilisée dans les concours de pétanque, chez moi) = vous devez abandonner ?
Au fait, une recherche de l'expression par google ne m'a rien donné de convaincant... sauf une citation d'Anatole France : "Puis, l'œil hagard, les mains tremblantes, stupide, assommé, il laissa *tomber la* *feuille*: son cheval ne gagnait pas" mais après tout, n'ayant pas de contexte cette feuille peut être tout autre chose.


----------



## munghina

Oui, ça c'est une explication possible et qui s'adapte au contexte aussi. En tout cas, pour l'instant c'est la plus probable!

Merci bien!

Barbara


----------



## crossreference

Tu as raison, Munghina. C'est probablement de l'argot/patois unique à la région.
Ça veut dire, "On vous a fait tomber la feuille.", i.e., On a exposé votre vulnerabilité/faiblesse... façon de faire honte à la personne vaincue.
(?????????)


----------



## Ploupinet

J'ai trouvé ici ceci :


> *Manger (bouffer) la feuille*
> Se dit d'un joueur qui est responsable de la perte d'une partie.


Y'a ptêt un 'tit lien...


----------



## Francois114

Au risque de relancer la discussion, je suis assez séduit par la trouvaille de Ploupinet : y a sûrement un p'tit lien. Ca vient d'où, exactement ?
François


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça viendrait de la feuille... de match, peut-être ?


----------



## Francois114

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ça viendrait de la feuille... de match, peut-être ?


Ben oui, c'est ce que je crois : voir mon post ci-dessus...
Françoix


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Francois114 said:


> Ben oui, c'est ce que je crois : voir mon post ci-dessus...
> Françoix


Oups, pardon Françoix (!) je l'avais lu en diagonale. Je suis d'accord avec ton interprétation alors.
Je suis moi-même bouliste occasionnelle.


----------



## itka

Bien d'accord aussi ! D'autant plus que le lien de Ploup vient d'un site de pétanque... Je ne crois pas qu'un village seul puisse avoir une expression comme celle-là et qu'un auteur la rapporte sans explication dans son roman.

Munghina, tu ne veux pas nous donner le titre du livre en question et le nom de l'auteur ?


----------



## munghina

Bonjour!
l'auteur est André Héléna, le livre est "Les voyageurs du vendredi". Merci beaucoup Ploupinet, pour avoir trouvé le sens da la phrase! Pour ce qui concerne l'origine de l'expression: just après, Héléna ajoute "Depuis qu'il avait entendu ce diagnostic d'arboriculteur, il le citait à chaque instant". Alors, je ne sais pas si c'est un jeu de mots que fait l'auteur (avec le mot "feuille") ou si effectivement ça vient d'une image "vegetale"... Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?

munghina


----------



## Berlingue

Je peux me tromper complètement, mais il me semble comprendre d'après un ouvrage de François Juste Marie Raynouard intitulé 'Lexique roman ou dictionnaire de la langue des troubadours' que _tomber la feuille_ fait référence à _tomber de haut_, ou partir de la cime pour finir tout en bas.

Ce qui aurait du sens, à mon avis, dans le contexte de quelqu'un qui commence une partie de pétanque en force et finit par perdre.


----------



## munghina

Merci Berlingue. C'est tout à fait probable que l'expression vient de là (à mon avis) et elle s'adapte au contexte de la situation aussi.

merci à tous!


----------



## Montaigne

Je suggère que "tomber la feuille" est la version argotique de "baisser l'oreille" vieille expression qui signifie "être humilié, mortifié" (Nicot).
Ce sens convient bien à l'exemple donné "j'ai gagné et vous, vous tombez la feuille".


----------



## crossreference

Une reférence biblique, Montaigne ?


----------

